# Daemoness ?



## jabo1 (Jun 18, 2013)

hi guys,
i saw some week ago my first daemoness and ...holy freakin' fu... it rocks...

i m searchind for adviced from people who had one....
what s the other guitar who are close...like ibanez???jackson ???

one of my favourite







thanks 

sorry for my bad english


----------



## Pat_tct (Jun 18, 2013)

i don't own a daemoness myself, but from what you those guitars are their own class...
with a pretty long wait time and price high enough to buy a car those guitar are top notch work.
Dylan, who builts everything by hand is known for his inlay-work which is supposed to be phenominal....

on par with some of the best luthiers like the Ibanez custom shop, jackson custom shop, blackmashine, Vik Guitars and others.


----------



## SamSam (Jun 18, 2013)

I have owned a Daemoness for about a year and a half now. It is the best sounding guitar I own and it play fantastically. Fit and finish is high as you would expect from any high end custom. 

A lot of people mention the price is high but frankly when compared to a Vik, Strandberg*, a Mayones of equal spec or most other Custom guitar companies orth their salt I have to say that Daemoness prices are excellent.

It isn't my only custom, I own a KxK (and another in the pas), an OAF as well as a JP7 and several Ibanez guitars. I also currently have a Strandberg* in the works and am planning my next Daemoness build too.

The Daemoness is overall the best guitar I own, sound and comfort wise, the OAF sounds as good but doesn't play as good and the KxK is godlike for fret access and playability but not as good sounding.


----------



## jabo1 (Jun 18, 2013)

> i don't own a daemoness myself, but from what you those guitars are their own class...
> with a pretty long wait time and price high enough to buy a car those guitar are top notch work.
> Dylan, who builts everything by hand is known for his inlay-work which is supposed to be phenominal....
> 
> on par with some of the best luthiers like the Ibanez custom shop, jackson custom shop, blackmashine, Vik Guitars and others.



hi pat,

first of all, thanks for your answer, it help 

i don't know about the wait time ...but for the price i heard around 3000 euros....
i saw for the inlay's work ....may be it could change the price if you can ask what you want for the inlays??

so i need to try one....


----------



## jabo1 (Jun 18, 2013)

> I have owned a Daemoness for about a year and a half now. It is the best sounding guitar I own and it play fantastically. Fit and finish is high as you would expect from any high end custom.
> 
> A lot of people mention the price is high but frankly when compared to a Vik, Strandberg*, a Mayones of equal spec or most other Custom guitar companies orth their salt I have to say that Daemoness prices are excellent.
> 
> ...



hi sam,

thanks for your intervention 

i have 3 ESP CS, so i think the damoness prices are not so high compare to ESP ....
are these guitars special for metal ?? what pickups do you have on yours ???are they heavy in weight ???
it seems to me that daemoness has huge finish!! 

too bad you didn't leave in europe....

i think i m going to trade my esp CS against a daemoness ^^

thanks


----------



## SamSam (Jun 18, 2013)

I didn't pay that much for mine, I would imagine you would need a pretty decadent design to hit 3k. Wait time is about two years right now I think.


----------



## jabo1 (Jun 18, 2013)

> I didn't pay that much for mine, I would imagine you would need a pretty decadent design to hit 3k. Wait time is about two years right now I think.



2 years....damm !!
i wait 6 month for my last ESP and it was an eternity ^^
i m gonna try a second hand frist i think


----------



## SamSam (Jun 18, 2013)

There's a second had seven string for sale on here now, but I think it might have gone already.


----------



## jabo1 (Jun 18, 2013)

yeah yeah already gone....
and i need to sell first ...is going to be hard .......


----------



## ShreddyESP (Jun 18, 2013)

I own a Daemoness, and it's one of those decisions that i know i'll never regret. It's a fantastic instrument, made by a master craftsman. I wouldn't let anyone tell you otherwise. Dylan's work is top-notch. I've had my Daemoness with me for the last 6 months, and trust me, it's a beast. 

If you have any other questions regarding the build/process, feel free to shoot me a message on facebook, or better yet, get in touch with Dylan directly.


----------



## jabo1 (Jun 18, 2013)

hi shreddyESP,

thanks for your support...

for the moment i only see good return concerning Dylan's work....usually there are always someone who doesn't like, but even big mayones fan doesn't say that daemoness is less better in quality or sound, etc ...

i definitively have to try 

thanks all


----------



## ShreddyESP (Jun 18, 2013)

Definitely!  Get ready for a long wait though. Last i heard it was around 20 months?


----------



## jabo1 (Jun 18, 2013)

20 months for a new....
i think it s a record


----------



## hairychris (Jun 18, 2013)

jabo1 said:


> 20 months for a new....
> i think it s a record



Nowhere close!


----------



## Andromalia (Jun 18, 2013)

I have never seen a bad review for a daemoness guitar, he has been established for a few years now so I think all these reports are reliable. (Never played or even seen one outside of pics myself)


----------



## jabo1 (Jun 18, 2013)

maybe you have information that i ignore


----------



## jabo1 (Jun 18, 2013)

seem even strange all that good support....i m begin more curious with your answer gus


----------



## Scattered Messiah (Jun 18, 2013)

The only bad thing I heard about Dylan's work was concerning the guitar, that seemed surprisingly close to a VIK - but they resolved that issue, and even there, it was about the design choice, or rather his decision to make a customer designed guitar without looking for the possibility of it being a ripoff. so this is not gonna happen anymore


besides that, Dylan is known for having a great vision and artistic execution of inlays of high complexity, supernice painted tops and builds very good instruments.
I tried two up to now, and both were great guitars, well worth the price and the wait IMO, as he has crafted his own small nice and established himself as a honest and reliable luthier.

If I'm ever to pursue another custom project than my current two ones, it'd be a Daemoness


----------



## AwDeOh (Jun 18, 2013)

As far as how they compare to other guitars, they don't. For a start, you're getting something exactly how you want it, made with the attention to detail that companies like Ibanez really can't give. 

Look at it like supermarket coffee:

1: Bottom Shelf: Here you'll find regular Ibanez and Jackson packed onto the bottom shelf as far as the eye can see. It's always labelled "Coffee*" rather than 'Coffee'. They come in a bulk tin. One is always on special, and they're always labelled 'Now with 20% extra!'.

2: Middle Shelf: The exact same product, in plastic or paper packaging. It costs about 20% more for the same ****ing thing, forcing you to go back down to the bottom shelf to buy in bulk.

3: Top Shelf: Here is the 'premium coffee'.. that is actually the product that failed the quality test at the production line. This range comes to you after being sampled out to hipsters and charting metal musicians, who are tasked with giving the product tough sounding names or dubious 'ethical' badges and buzz-word names. They are categorized by the region they taste like they could have been produced in. They taste 95% the same, except for a faint.. something. You're not sure if this is the quality or bacterial mould.

*Down the road you have a full city block populated with shops that actually sell 'Coffee' - not "Coffee*"...
*

Daemoness is one of the newer shops. They cater more to the black-clad, nocturnal, hard-core caffeine fiends. 

Next door is Strictly 7/Strandberg, a cafe where customers go to talk to Ola, only to find the co-owner yelling at staff and customers, then uploading it to YouTube.

BlackMachine Coffee is next door, and by all reports is fantastic coffee, if you know how to get in touch with the owner.

Mayones, which has been around forever, is where most of the cool coffee drinkers are hanging out at the moment.

BRJ Coffee has a lot of customers, all waiting for their order. Some guy in a hoodie swears he saw the owner pass by the service window a few moments ago.

Ormsby and Etherial represent the Australian Coffee Guild. While Mr. Ormsby holds coffee making classes each day out the back, Etherial serves an interesting new brew that probably shouldn't be consumed before driving, or taking employment drug tests.

Skervesen is a popular cafe, but nobody knows how the coffee tastes, because nobody has gotten past admiring the beautiful cups.​
Now.. there is another line of shops on the opposite side of the block, with many reputable companies. *However, DO NOT stray into the dark alleyway that cuts through the block.* You'll see a blacked out van with 'Invictus' written across the side with four flat tires, and further down there are a group of homeless ex-cafe owners huddled around a drum fire laughing about how "the coffee is in the mail".


----------



## dcoughlin1 (Jun 18, 2013)

jabo1 said:


> one of my favourite



Wasn't this for sale not too long ago on here?


----------



## JP Universe (Jun 18, 2013)

AwDeOh said:


> Daemoness is one of the newer shops. They cater more to the black-clad, nocturnal, hard-core caffeine fiends.
> 
> Next door is Strictly 7/Strandberg, a cafe where customers go to talk to Ola, only to find the co-owner yelling at staff and customers, then uploading it to YouTube.
> 
> ...


----------



## jabo1 (Jun 19, 2013)

ok ...that's a hell wake 

i start too understand the difference between daemoness and the other's, but to be honest, i don't even try mayones, skeversen, blackmachine, etc...none a 7 string !!!

for the coffee explanation : i hesitate between  and  ... you could make it with lobsters too ^^

@dcoughlin1 : yep, sold less than a month ago

so to conclude, daemoness is the newest mark, high end guitars, high level in customization ( especially fo neck ), built seriously and attract in first the doomsday fanclub ??? 

thanks all for the answers


----------



## skisgaar (Jun 19, 2013)

AwDeOh said:


> *Down the road you have a full city block populated with shops that actually sell 'Coffee' - not "Coffee*"...
> *
> 
> Daemoness is one of the newer shops. They cater more to the black-clad, nocturnal, hard-core caffeine fiends.
> ...



All of this. Holy shit, I haven't laughed that hard in ages


----------



## cantsweeplol (Jun 19, 2013)

*Down the road you have a full city block populated with shops that actually sell 'Coffee' - not "Coffee*"...
*

Daemoness is one of the newer shops. They cater more to the black-clad, nocturnal, hard-core caffeine fiends. 

Next door is Strictly 7/Strandberg, a cafe where customers go to talk to Ola, only to find the co-owner yelling at staff and customers, then uploading it to YouTube.

BlackMachine Coffee is next door, and by all reports is fantastic coffee, if you know how to get in touch with the owner.

Mayones, which has been around forever, is where most of the cool coffee drinkers are hanging out at the moment.

BRJ Coffee has a lot of customers, all waiting for their order. Some guy in a hoodie swears he saw the owner pass by the service window a few moments ago.

Ormsby and Etherial represent the Australian Coffee Guild. While Mr. Ormsby holds coffee making classes each day out the back, Etherial serves an interesting new brew that probably shouldn't be consumed before driving, or taking employment drug tests.

Skervesen is a popular cafe, but nobody knows how the coffee tastes, because nobody has gotten past admiring the beautiful cups.​
Now.. there is another line of shops on the opposite side of the block, with many reputable companies. *However, DO NOT stray into the dark alleyway that cuts through the block.* You'll see a blacked out van with 'Invictus' written across the side with four flat tires, and further down there are a group of homeless ex-cafe owners huddled around a drum fire laughing about how "the coffee is in the mail".[/QUOTE]

That is the most amazing post I have ever seen.
brb dying from laughter.


----------



## hairychris (Jun 19, 2013)

jabo1 said:


> maybe you have information that i ignore



27 months for my Blackmachine. 

Admittedly I told Doug not to rush, and he got ripped off over a wood order from the US that I was interested in which held things up for absolutely ages.


----------



## mulgreaux (Jun 19, 2013)

I've played three of his Dylan's recent builds. His demo 7 (most recently featured on the facebook page) is the best 7 I've ever played; it sounds and feels incredible! 

He's starting work on my custom order in the next couple of months, but having tried his recent work, I'm selling three of my guitars to get my hands on another one as soon as possible. I was going to buy what would have been my second Vigier, but given the quality of these guitars, I can't think of better investment, regardless of the waiting time. I also think these guitars are very reasonably priced for what they are as the scope of custom options is insane and way beyond what you could expect to get from any of the giant custom shops for the same money.

Incidentally- that 7 the OP posted is the one that prompted me to put down my deposit last year. It's easily one of the most savage guitars I've ever seen.


----------



## jabo1 (Jun 19, 2013)

> 27 months for my Blackmachine.



 ...in 27 month, you could became a tokio hotel fan...challenge accepted



> I've played three of his Dylan's recent builds. His demo 7 (most recently featured on the facebook page) is the best 7 I've ever played; it sounds and feels incredible!
> 
> He's starting work on my custom order in the next couple of months, but having tried his recent work, I'm selling three of my guitars to get my hands on another one as soon as possible. I was going to buy what would have been my second Vigier, but given the quality of these guitars, I can't think of better investment, regardless of the waiting time. I also think these guitars are very reasonably priced for what they are as the scope of custom options is insane and way beyond what you could expect to get from any of the giant custom shops for the same money.
> 
> Incidentally- that 7 the OP posted is the one that prompted me to put down my deposit last year. It's easily one of the most savage guitars I've ever seen.



i had a vigier last 2 years, and i was not convicted ....point of view ....
but has i said last day, daemoness are especially for metal, not multi-purpose ?? it seems to me for LOUD 

ok i saw my favourite 






i m not going to say thanks anymore....you re going to make me GASing


----------



## mulgreaux (Jun 19, 2013)

jabo1 said:


> i had a vigier last 2 years, and i was not convicted ....point of view ....
> but has i said last day, daemoness are especially for metal, not multi-purpose ?? it seems to me for LOUD
> 
> ok i saw my favourite


 
My Vigier isa Surfreter (the fretless one) and I love it. The neck feels great. Not crazy about the pickups though- probably gunna throw a set of ceramic nailbombs in there soon. The Vigier I was going to get is the Excalibur Indus, but it seems like a waste of money when I can get another Daemoness for not a massive amount more cash. 

That Cimmerian is also insane.


----------



## jabo1 (Jun 19, 2013)

> My Vigier isa Surfreter (the fretless one) and I love it. The neck feels great. Not crazy about the pickups though- probably gunna throw a set of ceramic nailbombs in there soon. The Vigier I was going to get is the Excalibur Indus, but it seems like a waste of money when I can get another Daemoness for not a massive amount more cash.
> 
> That Cimmerian is also insane.



oh it's a surfreter...change everything 
i saw a huge one sold at 1200 euros in belgium a year ago....
nailbombs on a surfreter???
i had a "special" and the pickups sucks....too all-purpose....

the only one i could try now is a GV Wood in blue night colour ....or a surfreter of course 

all cimmerian are insane


----------



## Andromalia (Jun 19, 2013)

Daemoness isn't really "new" either, Dylan has a few years of production on his record and the customers to show for it.


----------



## Experimorph (Jun 19, 2013)

Now, I have no personal experience with a Daemoness but judging from what I've seen and heard, Daemoness seems to stand as one of the few, if not the only brand that holds a purely positive reputation. When you take that into consideration with the fact that you get an instrument that's masterfully crafted to your specifications, and is a unique work of art by the luthier, the 2-3 year wait time doesn't seem overwhelming. The prices are highly competetive as well.

What I'm getting at is, if you have the funds and the will, the worst you could do is ponder whether you should or should not leave a quote and line up. Just do it. If you don't, after 20 months you'd probably think to yourself: "Had I put my placement back then, I'd be holding the guitar in my hands in less than five months."

I don't think you can compare a truly unique custom instrument to a production one, even if they are both in the same category price- or quality-wise.

Funny thing is, I have a friend who's owned a Mayones, a J. Custom Ibanez, played a .strandberg* and RAN and other custom instruments. He finds faults in every single one, to the extent that he's overly critical (i.e. "this note on the 24th fret on the seventh string doesn't ring out quite as clearly as the 23rd one.") I don't know. Anyway, if I remember correctly, the Daemoness he tried was the only instrument he could not find a single fault with.

Go figure.


----------



## jabo1 (Jun 19, 2013)

there is something that bother's me....
it s not possible to have 100% good feedback .... and still, i only heard good purpose...
so i m wondering if these instruments are perfect, why people who buy them, wait 20 month, sold them here or on ebay ???
taste change??


----------



## Experimorph (Jun 19, 2013)

jabo1 said:


> so i m wondering if these instruments are perfect, why people who buy them, wait 20 month, sold them here or on ebay ???
> taste change??


Because of a serious but non-lethal condition... I may not dare say it aloud.

Gear. Acquisition. Shhiieee...


----------



## jabo1 (Jun 19, 2013)

the world's crazy


----------



## narad (Jun 19, 2013)

jabo1 said:


> there is something that bother's me....
> it s not possible to have 100% good feedback .... and still, i only heard good purpose...
> so i m wondering if these instruments are perfect, why people who buy them, wait 20 month, sold them here or on ebay ???
> taste change??



Well, as far as flawless instruments, ehh. You could say there were "flaws" in my Daemoness, but I don't know how to voice that without sounding like I'm unfairly ragging on someone. They weren't like BRJ flaws, they weren't like Invictus flaws, but mostly superficial this and that. But there were also qualities that my Daemoness had that no other handmade instrument I own can match. Simultaneously, I have other handmade instruments that have qualities that my Daemoness could not match. That's just how it is with nice guitars. 

Further to your point - I was one of those guys that sold mine on here about a year after delivery. I didn't think it was possible, but it turns out that I'm apparently full capable of spec'ing a guitar out that's too metal for me! Not in sound, but just in terms of size and feel, general aesthetic, it just didn't feel at home. Of course, most people chicken out and each batch is entirely Cimmerian, Cimmerian, Cimmerian - this was an Atlantean.  And yea, some specs were not as I wanted, just by manufacturer delays, specs that got updated in email but not on the spec sheet, and just personal changes. But overall, that's the thing with custom guitars -- it's sometimes a bit of trial and error.

But I'll point out that I'm queued up for another. I had to choose between two different specs, so I'll probably want another after that (and after my eyes gazed upon Skeletor-burst). I'm a huge, huge Daemoness fan -- from way back before anyone well known had ordered one -- and to me Dylan is the only guy that raises the bar every time a new batch of instruments comes out, so in short, you could say I'm rooting for the guy. But, at the same time, I think it's a bit of a fairytale to pretend that all these other guys are putting out flawed guitars by comparison. There are many thinks unique to Daemoness, I wouldn't try to imply that build quality is one of them.


----------



## SamSam (Jun 19, 2013)

jabo1 said:


> ...in 27 month, you could became a tokio hotel fan...challenge accepted
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This one is mine 


P.S. to the coffee guy, Ola Strandberg and S7 guitars guy don't belong together, that partnership should really never have happened imo.


----------



## AwDeOh (Jun 19, 2013)

...'the coffee guy'?


----------



## Andromalia (Jun 19, 2013)

The thing with customs is, with these kind of luthiers, you click or you don't.
Daemoness guitars are awesome and all good etc, but I'm not getting the "I want one NAO" factor. Some poeple do, and won't click with the same brands I do. That's why we don't all play the same guitars. Maybe one day I'll play one and fall in love, but visually Daemoness are not my thing, although I see them as excellent works of art. You can like Matisse and dislike Picasso. Doesn't mean Picasso is not as good as Matisse.

And as to the 100% good reviews, well, they are the cream of the profession, do a relatively small number of guitars per year, and are priced accordingly. You have maybe 10 Blackmachine owners in here, AFAIK we are 3 amfisound owners only, I've seen something like 5 Vik NGDs, etc. 

Also, keep in mind that importing a guitar from non EU builders adds 25% to the price. Those EU luthiers are in practice cheaper than Jackson, ESP, etc sutom shops for european people, while offering the same level of quality.
Those kind of luthiers won't sell you imperfect guitars, because their reputation is everything. Some luthiers _have _tried to sell imperfect/faulty guitars. They're spotted before long and their sales suffer badly. See what happened with Roter for exemple.


----------



## SamSam (Jun 20, 2013)

A PRS Custom 24 can easily run you more in the UK than a fully decked out Daemoness. I know which I'd pick every time, but it's all apples and oranges


----------



## jabo1 (Jun 20, 2013)

> Well, as far as flawless instruments, ehh. You could say there were "flaws" in my Daemoness, but I don't know how to voice that without sounding like I'm unfairly ragging on someone. They weren't like BRJ flaws, they weren't like Invictus flaws, but mostly superficial this and that. But there were also qualities that my Daemoness had that no other handmade instrument I own can match. Simultaneously, I have other handmade instruments that have qualities that my Daemoness could not match. That's just how it is with nice guitars.
> 
> Further to your point - I was one of those guys that sold mine on here about a year after delivery. I didn't think it was possible, but it turns out that I'm apparently full capable of spec'ing a guitar out that's too metal for me! Not in sound, but just in terms of size and feel, general aesthetic, it just didn't feel at home. Of course, most people chicken out and each batch is entirely Cimmerian, Cimmerian, Cimmerian - this was an Atlantean. And yea, some specs were not as I wanted, just by manufacturer delays, specs that got updated in email but not on the spec sheet, and just personal changes. But overall, that's the thing with custom guitars -- it's sometimes a bit of trial and error.
> 
> But I'll point out that I'm queued up for another. I had to choose between two different specs, so I'll probably want another after that (and after my eyes gazed upon Skeletor-burst). I'm a huge, huge Daemoness fan -- from way back before anyone well known had ordered one -- and to me Dylan is the only guy that raises the bar every time a new batch of instruments comes out, so in short, you could say I'm rooting for the guy. But, at the same time, I think it's a bit of a fairytale to pretend that all these other guys are putting out flawed guitars by comparison. There are many thinks unique to Daemoness, I wouldn't try to imply that build quality is one of them.



you re going to take a cimmerian so ??? 
btw, the atlantean model are obviously too metal 



> This one is mine



ok, if one day, you decide to sell this, give me an mp....i could be your men 



> The thing with customs is, with these kind of luthiers, you click or you don't.
> Daemoness guitars are awesome and all good etc, but I'm not getting the "I want one NAO" factor. Some poeple do, and won't click with the same brands I do. That's why we don't all play the same guitars. Maybe one day I'll play one and fall in love, but visually Daemoness are not my thing, although I see them as excellent works of art. You can like Matisse and dislike Picasso. Doesn't mean Picasso is not as good as Matisse.
> 
> And as to the 100% good reviews, well, they are the cream of the profession, do a relatively small number of guitars per year, and are priced accordingly. You have maybe 10 Blackmachine owners in here, AFAIK we are 3 amfisound owners only, I've seen something like 5 Vik NGDs, etc.
> ...



i really understand, it s a question of taste....
for exemple, i own a PRS that i kept only 2 month cause the guitar was washed out for me, but the guy whi bought her, was in NGD...it was a Dave Navarro model.

i wondering myself for ESP Custom Shop prices you have ...are they really more expansive than Europe ???we add around 25% too including taxes, etc...
i m glad that daemoness is in europe ^^

Holy sh.., i just saw for the first time the " roter guitars "...the first image you see on google is this :






what happened....i feel bad for the guy


----------



## hairychris (Jun 20, 2013)

SamSam said:


> A PRS Custom 24 can easily run you more in the UK than a fully decked out Daemoness. I know which I'd pick every time, but it's all apples and oranges



Ding ding ding.

My used CuRo24 Artist Pack ran me _relatively_ close to what my Blackmachine B7 cost me. New it would have been way over. Admittedly this was 3-4 years ago before the used market collapsed, and before the BM prices went right up. Neither guitars were cheap, though!

When buying a guitar at this level you have to weigh up pretty carefully what you want in a custom vs what you can get in a higher end production instrument. The 3 PRSi that I have owned have been flawless, at least equal to any handbuild that I've tried.

However there's something about a good luthier build that you can't duplicate, especially if you have a relationship with them through the process. I'd love a Dylan build but I can't see it ever happening.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Jun 20, 2013)

The other thing to bare in mind with Dylan is he is a one man operation pretty much (that may have changed since I spoke to him about 18 months ago about a build), and by that I mean BRJ operations are like Fender compared to Dylan's (thats in scale and workforce and so on NOT a comment on quality!) so the length of time for a Daemoness build is pretty fair, especially when you look at the detail and intricacy of some of his inlay work....



















I think they are some of the most beautiful guitars out there myself and I would love to own one


----------



## jabo1 (Jun 20, 2013)

> The other thing to bare in mind with Dylan is he is a one man operation pretty much (that may have changed since I spoke to him about 18 months ago about a build), and by that I mean BRJ operations are like Fender compared to Dylan's (thats in scale and workforce and so on NOT a comment on quality!) so the length of time for a Daemoness build is pretty fair, especially when you look at the detail and intricacy of some of his inlay work....



i wasn't criticized at all for the time making....fo me it s just too long for waiting, even if it's clearly justified 

we also had one or two luthier in france like that ...
my favourite is Cheval....15-17 month waiting but the result is making cry

Lola | Guitares Cheval
Strad Artisan | Guitares Cheval
Princesse | Guitares Cheval
600e | Guitares Cheval

i always wanted one, but i had too choose between a cheval guitar's or the takayoshi model ....i choose


----------



## Jlang (Jun 20, 2013)

jabo1 said:


> i wasn't criticized at all for the time making....fo me it s just too long for waiting, even if it's clearly justified
> 
> we also had one or two luthier in france like that ...
> my favourite is Cheval....15-17 month waiting but the result is making cry
> ...


Check out Sawchyn guitars

Sawchyn Guitars Ltd. - Fine Hand-made Guitars and Mandolins in Regina, SK


----------



## Fsilva (Jun 20, 2013)

I´m a proud owner of a Daemoness since 2011 and i have no complains about the guitar! Used to own a Mayones wich i have sold since i´ve got my Daemoness. I also have a custom from Ran Guitars but the Daemoness is still my favorite and main guitar to record and to play live


----------



## AwDeOh (Jun 20, 2013)

That water drop inlay is going to surface on different forums and blogs for many years as an example of quality.


----------



## Lewk (Jun 20, 2013)

I've had my Daemoness for over two years now so I think it's safe to say the 'honeymoon' is over. It's just an exceptional instrument and the more I play it the more I love it. Playability is stupid good and it sounds HUGE. 

Yea, I'm a total fanboi but I don't give a ..... I've owned several guitars from Suhr, Hamer, Vigier, PRS, Fibenare, Briggs etc etc... and the only guitar that was comparable to the Daemoness was a Fibenare BasicJazz but that's comparing apples and oranges.

It was great seeing him recently for a set-up (the neck has hardly moved in 2+ years) and he was clearly really really happy to see the guitar doing what it was meant for and getting some scars along the way. 

I really wish more people would be adventurous and go for the Valkenbyrd, Atlantean and Confessor shapes rather than the Cimmerian all the time, though.

Here it is as a newborn. It's taken a fair beating since these pics, though.

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.156905787702499.35793.100001492372646&type=3


----------



## jabo1 (Jun 21, 2013)

> Check out Sawchyn guitars
> 
> Sawchyn Guitars Ltd. - Fine Hand-made Guitars and Mandolins in Regina, SK



it seems also really good ....but the pics are not exhaustive...shame 

@the others 

as i heard, there flagrantly more Cimmerian's than the others like atlantean, etc....
that's probably to resell it if the guitar doesn't suit....the look is more classic....

before i had a ESP Explorer from 1997 who sound huge, but i sell her cause i can't play her in many condition...i was too afraid off destroy her....

if i take a daemoness it will probable be a cimmerian....

btw, the water design is really huge....


----------



## hairychris (Jun 21, 2013)

Dylan's inlays are up with the best, no question. Giving Ron Thorn a run for his money, definitely!



Lewk said:


> I've had my Daemoness for over two years now so I think it's safe to say the 'honeymoon' is over. It's just an exceptional instrument and the more I play it the more I love it. Playability is stupid good and it sounds HUGE.
> 
> Yea, I'm a total fanboi but I don't give a ..... I've owned several guitars from Suhr, Hamer, Vigier, PRS, Fibenare, Briggs etc etc... and the only guitar that was comparable to the Daemoness was a Fibenare BasicJazz but that's comparing apples and oranges.
> 
> ...



Props.

A guitar should be used, not kept at home as an ornament. Battle scars would have proved to Dylan that he built *exactly* the right thing for you, and naturally worn in instruments always have their own mojo that you can't duplicate.

Need pics of the current look!


----------



## Lewk (Jun 21, 2013)

Sure, the ipotato and my skills don't really pick anything up, though. Comes out pretty fresh.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Jun 21, 2013)

jabo1 said:


> i wasn't criticized at all for the time making....fo me it s just too long for waiting, even if it's clearly justified



Sorry dude
I didn't think you were criticising, I was just making a general point about the quality of Dylan 's work. Sorry if you misread my post mate


----------



## jabo1 (Jun 21, 2013)

> Sure, the ipotato and my skills don't really pick anything up, though. Comes out pretty fresh.



huge pics...and huge guitar  
congrats



> Sorry dude
> I didn't think you were criticising, I was just making a general point about the quality of Dylan 's work. Sorry if you misread my post mate



no problem 
i m bad in english so sometimes i misunderstand what people says ...
and you re right, Dylan's work seems awesome....a real work between Dylan and his client ....pretty rare


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jun 21, 2013)

AwDeOh said:


> That water drop inlay is going to surface on different forums and blogs for many years as an example of quality.


Every time I see it my Jimmies rustle because I want that inlay on all of my guitars forever.


----------



## phantasm (Jun 22, 2013)

As far as other shapes, I'd like a Hadian, but looking at the long horn on my Rhoads...it's all banged up. I hit it on stuff all the time. Cimmerian for me.


----------

